# Re: [EVDL] 1984 E30 conversion. Not much of BMW left.



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] 1984 E30 conversion. Not much of BMW left.*

I tried to interview this guy for gearboxmagazine.com he agreed and then
never replied ... I didn't think my questions where too detailed ..
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20111003/bccba1a5/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] 1984 E30 conversion. Not much of BMW left.*

I suspect he's a busy boy these days since the unveiling.




> Dave Hymers wrote:
> >
> > I tried to interview this guy for gearboxmagazine.com he agreed and then
> > never replied ... I didn't think my questions where too detailed ..
> ...


----------

